# Boiler Pressure Questions on my Plus PID machine



## mcollis (Mar 20, 2016)

I picked up my new Cellini Plus PID this afternoon and was very excited to give it a go. I followed the instructions on the manual and waited for the boiler pressure gauge to hit 1 Bar. It never did. I got one tab below 1 Bar, but after 30 minutes it was sitting steady. I then used the steam wand to steam some milk and gave the brew head a test run with some espresso. The gauge dropped pretty quickly and took a really long time to come back up to "just below 1 Bar".

I'd love your input on what I could do to fix this. I've been dreaming about getting this machine for months and now I can't seem to get it straight.

Thanks!


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

mcollis said:


> I picked up my new Cellini Plus PID this afternoon and was very excited to give it a go. I followed the instructions on the manual and waited for the boiler pressure gauge to hit 1 Bar. It never did. I got one tab below 1 Bar, but after 30 minutes it was sitting steady. I then used the steam wand to steam some milk and gave the brew head a test run with some espresso. The gauge dropped pretty quickly and took a really long time to come back up to "just below 1 Bar".
> 
> I'd love your input on what I could do to fix this. I've been dreaming about getting this machine for months and now I can't seem to get it straight.
> 
> Thanks!


what temp is the PID set to? mines at 122 and I get around 1.3 bar


----------

